# Manchester/Warrington Bodyshop Recommendations?



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Finally getting around to getting this damage repaired (attached). I live in Warrington and work in Manchester, could anyone recommend a place to get the work done? Previously ROQ Customs have been recommended but I can't find any trace of them now.

Thanks in advance.

Rob.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

RobT350C said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally getting around to getting this damage repaired (attached). I live in Warrington and work in Manchester, could anyone recommend a place to get the work done? Previously ROQ Customs have been recommended but I can't find any trace of them now.
> 
> ...


Matts still going to my knowledge mate. You struggling getting in touch with him? He's just been away on holiday but he's back now?


----------

